# Triangle turnaround



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Is this possible??? a lot of the old narrow gauge railways around here would unhook the wagons, back the loco up through on turnout, then forward through the next and come back on the track behind the wagons they had unhooked then take them back with the loco facing the right way and on the right end of the train.
Will it work with our models on dcc??? ( 3 sets of points/turnouts )


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes it's called a wye section or a wye turnaround, they use them a lot up here! With a wye section you will need a reverse loop controller like a Digitrax AR-1, because it does make a reverse loop.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Sean, I thought that might be the case, will let you know if I go that way, thanks.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have one on my layout. It can work with DC (manual switch) or DCC (automatic). They are also use to turn passenger trains around


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

If the wye (American terminology) or turning triangle (British terminology) has a stub-end tail track, you can make that the reversing section, and you can use a relay or auxiliary contacts on the switch machine to switch the polarity instead of an auto-reverser. But the auto-reverser is of course also an option and very easy to hookup.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have one on my DCC railroad. I don't use a reverser (AR-1), but I do use Tortise turnout controllers. I did the approved modification to the Tortise contact board so now it breaks before makes and I wired the power feed to the 'reverse' section through the Tortise. Of course the power goes off for a split second, but I don't run sound so it is okay. If I did sound I would use a Digitrax AR-1 to reverse the polarity.


----------

